# Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M; Warrick 4-yr/$18M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Even 5/25 is too much to me. Suns originally offered 5/20, and Sarver upped it. Let him go elsewhere. He's one dimensional shooter that is too streaky and couldn't even throw it into the ocean on the road.



> Channing Frye turned down Phx 5 yr 25 mill offer. Wants full mid-level


-Ford 

Was also confirmed by Gambo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Frye wants full MLE*

Let him go. Trade for Vlad Radmanovic (one year left on his deal).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Frye wants full MLE*

I guess he wants Drew Gooden money...Didn't Sarver get the memo? If you don't throw money at Frye today someone else will tomorrow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Frye wants full MLE*

:wave:



> Phoenix Suns will not meet Channing Frye's demands of full mid level contract 5/32 so unless Frye comes down he has played last game for phx


Gambo


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Frye wants full MLE*

LOL, hillarious. He can join Shannon Brown and Fisher on Disillusion island.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



> Channing Frye has agreed to a five year, $30 million contract to stay with the Suns, a league source tells Y! Sports.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

Goddamnit



> Suns have agreed to 5 year $30 million dollar contract with free agent center Channing Frye


Gambo


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

Good deal for Frye, not so much for the Suns


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



> The Suns upped their offer from $25 million to $30 million on Thursday, and Frye accepted those terms tonight.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

So, Sarver bit the bullet. These agents just bend these owners over a table sometimes, I swear.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

If you pay Amare this would make a slight bit of sense. If you won't pay Amare then why the hell would you give Frye five years? Without Amare playing out of his mind the Suns don't make the playoffs last year. With no Amare period they aren't going to make the playoffs this year and you can do that without overpaying guys like Frye. If you're going to be a cheapskate then be a freaking cheapskate.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

Lol...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

I don't understand our team or its management. I give up trying to in the future as well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

Meh, it's not a big difference for such a long contract. he's getting 1 mil more per year with no FAs coming up on the horizon. With Amare gone and Big Ben/Pavlovic contracts off the books, the Suns are now 13 million under the cap. Even with the added cash to Frye, they're still in great position to sign someone like Harrington. Also, Frye did produce 12/6 last year. He's a soild bench player and his defense has vastly improved. The Suns will have him for his peak years 27-32 in which he'll probably outperform his contract since he learned to attack the hoop towards the end of the season. Frye grew a lot last year and I forsee him playing even better next year


or like Amare, this was all one big contract push.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

We only had 13M in cap if Amare doesn't resign, Channing, and Lou. With the Suns putting down around 4M on Warrick and 6M on Frye, we don't have any more meaningful cap left. We wasted every last bit of it. If we don't resign Amare (Which I believe would push us into luxury tax land), or at least land a reasonably good sign and trade, we're boned.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

This signing is horrible. Frye has one DECENT season and he's not worth 30M? Sure he had some good games but he really doesn't bring much to the table outside of stretching the floor. But now with no lowpost scorer(Amare is as good as gone) Frye is going to be left open a lot less and we saw in the playoffs what happens if he isn't WIDE open.

The Suns are a mess.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> We only had 13M in cap if Amare doesn't resign, Channing, and Lou. With the Suns putting down around 4M on Warrick and 6M on Frye, we don't have any more meaningful cap left. We wasted every last bit of it. If we don't resign Amare (Which I believe would push us into luxury tax land), or at least land a reasonably good sign and trade, we're boned.


Hmmm not really, JRich is an expiring deal and if resigned will be at a much lower number. (like 8mil/year). The cap was at 57million for last season. The Suns currently have 43mil in contracts for next season. That's 14 mil under the cap. From last year, we have dropped almost 30mil less in salary not including luxury tax. Since we retain Bird Rights to Amare still, we can wait the season and resign him with our last bit of cap while signing some new FAs for the future. Amare knows he'll be paid, and he knows that there are too many max contracts available for the number of max contract players.



l0st1 said:


> This signing is horrible. Frye has one DECENT season and he's not worth 30M? Sure he had some good games but he really doesn't bring much to the table outside of stretching the floor. But now with no lowpost scorer(Amare is as good as gone) Frye is going to be left open a lot less and we saw in the playoffs what happens if he isn't WIDE open.
> 
> The Suns are a mess.


He actually started taking it to the hole towards the end of the season. Teams have to respect his 3pt shot and once he puts it on the floor, there won't be a big man to block his shot since he has to rotate out to pressure the shot. I think he's turned a corner. It's not fools gold like Diaw was.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*

Amare's gone dude, get used to it. 

Frye is a one trick pony. He's not gonna get better or turn a corner.


Instead of locking up Warrick/Frye, they should've been patient and possibly make a trade. This is why we should have had a GM in place. Yes, our cap situation will be great next yr, enough for a MAX, which I actually like but it's a pipedream that Melo and Durant will be out there. Not to mention, we won't have a top pick to show for it. We'll be in that 10-14 range in mediocre land.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I miss Kerr


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



Hyperion said:


> Hmmm not really, JRich is an expiring deal and if resigned will be at a much lower number. (like 8mil/year). The cap was at 57million for last season. The Suns currently have 43mil in contracts for next season. That's 14 mil under the cap. From last year, we have dropped almost 30mil less in salary not including luxury tax. Since we retain Bird Rights to Amare still, we can wait the season and resign him with our last bit of cap while signing some new FAs for the future. Amare knows he'll be paid, and he knows that there are too many max contracts available for the number of max contract players.


Projected cap for this year is $56.1M, that said the final cap figure won't be out until July 7th.

What's worse, in order to sign Hakim Warrick we had to renounce Amare's bird rights (the right to go over the cap to retain him, as Amare's bird rights maintain a hold on our salary cap figure until they are renounced or he has a new deal). So we are no longer even able to do a sign and trade. As soon as the ink is on Hakim Warrick's contract, we'll no longer even be capable of signing Amare.

Rough math says that Warricks deal will be starting somewhere between $3.4-$3.5M, ends up at around $4.7-$4.8 at the end of the deal, and Channing's will probably be starting around $5.6M. That means that $9M of our cap has been used. We have about $4M left, and no exceptions as we started free agency under the cap.

What we can look forward to... Hakim Warrick filling up the paint (all 215 pounds of him) and Channing Frye... not filling up the paint. Fantastical.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



Hyperion said:


> He actually started taking it to the hole towards the end of the season. Teams have to respect his 3pt shot and once he puts it on the floor, there won't be a big man to block his shot since he has to rotate out to pressure the shot. I think he's turned a corner. It's not fools gold like Diaw was.


He pump faked a handful of times and drove. But more often than not he didn't actually shoot those. He would pump fake step in and then pass when they rotated. In our offense, he's a spot up shooter. Which worked with Amare on the floor to balance the offense. But without him we rely on RoLo in the post and nobody is going to focus on him. 

Frye better take a huge step forward, or turn the corner as you say to even being to warrant 6m a year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade Nash to Dallas


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns sign Channing Frye to 5-yr/$30M deal*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Projected cap for this year is $56.1M, that said the final cap figure won't be out until July 7th.
> 
> What's worse, in order to sign Hakim Warrick we had to renounce Amare's bird rights (the right to go over the cap to retain him, as Amare's bird rights maintain a hold on our salary cap figure until they are renounced or he has a new deal). So we are no longer even able to do a sign and trade. As soon as the ink is on Hakim Warrick's contract, we'll no longer even be capable of signing Amare.
> 
> ...


I hope we're jerking Warrick around. I really really do. I would also like to point out Lopez really did well in the post this past playoffs.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Did the math like it was a $16.1M contract (forget where I saw that), turns out it's 4 years, 18M. So it starts at $3.8M and ends at $5.25M. 

I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate this deal. Especially seeing that they were looking at getting Andrei Kirilenko, Turkoglu or Luis Scola instead of signing Warrick. Reaaaally hate this deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Should be worth noting, 4th yr is a team option though. But exactly. Should've showed a lot more ****ing patience. Even if not any of them mentioned in AZ republic article, there are players out there available for trade. I guarantee Warrick didn't have an offer like this anywhere. He will wait.

This is why he should've hired a GM to avoid another stupid move.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

Sarver is afraid to see this team be awful because he knows nobody would show up. No fans, no tickets, losing money. He's doing everything he can to keep them competitive, even if it means being stuck in basketball purgatory where they're not bad enough to get good picks and not good enough to contend. 

Awesome.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

green machine said:


> Sarver is afraid to see this team be awful because he knows nobody would show up. No fans, no tickets, losing money. He's doing everything he can to keep them competitive, even if it means being stuck in basketball purgatory where they're not bad enough to get good picks and not good enough to contend.
> 
> Awesome.


:yes: Hit the nail on the head. 

It's going to backfire soon though. Whether, it's this or next yr. As bad as it may sound, I'm glad actually.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Channing Frye's contract is not as bad as people think. Very long, very athletic, great shooter, and showed great rebounding down the stretch of the playoffs. I think he can still develop even more.. Warricks contract on the other hand is a little bloated, but ive definately seen worse..


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very athletic? Hardly. Shooter yes, though until he gets some consistency I'm not impressed. And he had some good rebounding games, and even a couple good defensive games. But how does that warrant 6M a year?


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

l0st1 said:


> Very athletic? Hardly. Shooter yes, though until he gets some consistency I'm not impressed. And he had some good rebounding games, and even a couple good defensive games. But how does that warrant 6M a year?



ive definately seen worse contracts, thats for damn sure. a good contract for him is 5 mil a year.. but they werent gonna lose him over a million dollars, so they said screw it. a million dollars overpaid is nothing to those guys.. its not like im here raving about the contract. i just said its not as bad as you make it out to be.

i guarantee he would have got close to 6 million elsewhere.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hate that argument. Who cares if their are worse contracts. That doesn't change the fact that he is an overpaid role player now. 3year 14/15 M would of been MUCH more acceptable. 5 years? Really?

SO what if he got 6M else where, then let him walk. No need to overpay him. Hell go get Matt Bonner. Essentially the same player.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This IS Channing's last big contract that will take him through his peak. This is a good gamble by the Suns that he'll improve over the length of the contract


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Hyperion said:


> This IS Channing's last big contract that will take him through his peak. This is a good gamble by the Suns that he'll improve over the length of the contract


good point. channing doesnt seem like the type to quit after a big pay day neither. seems like a hard worker, who wants to get better.


----------

